# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair loss understood and explained.

## beatinghairloss

Here goes. Lets keep comments friendly.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Hair growth is affected by multiple factors much like the growth of a plant in your garden. You do not simply plant a seed in dry ground and expect the sun to do all the work. You also need water. Additionally this water needs certain nutrients to maintain the optimal level of plant health. Well much like a plant needing sun, water, and nutrients hair needs nutrient rich blood, sun and hormones. Well some hormones promote body and facial hair and some promote hair on the head. It just so happens that the hormone that promotes facial and body hair also damages hair on the head under the wrong condition. I will get to that wrong condition in a moment. First what is this hormone that promotes facial and body hair and is also the main cause for Male Pattern Baldness (MPB)? Its called Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) and its a potent androgen that is converted from Testosterone (T) in many places but primarily in your Prostate. This is in no way my opinion it is common knowledge that DHT is the culprit behind MPB and all medications on the market aim at stopping this conversion of T to DHT. The only medication that has had any real success with this was first introduced to the public under the brand name Propecia. Propecia claims to block the enzyme responsible for making this conversion of T to DHT and that enzyme is called the 5-Alpha Reductase. If you dont already know, an enzyme is a catalyst that speeds up or in some cases makes a chemical reaction happen that other wise would not have been possible. Propecia makers originally prescribed the medication for people experiencing Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH). In other words BPH is simply an enlarged prostate usually noticed by an increased in urine frequency and in most cases difficulty urinating. Propecia works by reducing the size of the prostate and it was later that it was discovered to grow hair on balding crowns of men. Sense then they have hypothesized that Propecia blocks  T to DHT conversion via the inhibiting of the 5-Alpha Reductase. Its mechanism for doing this or to what degree it does is irrelevant because the reducing of the prostate is the key to re-growing hair. As Testosterone leaves the testicle(s) along with Sperm it travels to the Prostate where the semen is excreted through Dermal Cells to join the sperm to make the total ejaculate. Semen from the prostate keeps the sperm alive in the highly acidic Vagina. 95% of the Testosterone that gets to the prostate is converted into Dihydrotestosterone. These hormones are very much essential for reproductions and go on to be key in mammalian hair growth. At age 12 your prostate is only the size of pea where it begins a rapid growth phase that will slow down in your early 20s. After you have reached this age and subsequently this size prostate you now are able per ejaculation to put out more DHT then ever before. So then DHT will promote hair growth in many places in your body before it affects hair however at high enough levels you begin to experience free DHT that simply has nowhere to go. A hair has growth phase of 6 years so if you have all the hair you need growing and you continue to have high DHT its going to be expelled out of your body VIA acne. Now this would be fine if it were not for that condition that I mentioned in the beginning. Because of various factors that are being discovered as you read this the scalp of males and females can become vary tight. It is in this tight scalp that DHT can not make it across the tiny capillaries running across the top of your head. The DHT literally gets clogged in the run off capillaries to the hair follicle and the hair starves to death. The tightness of the scalp comes in many forms and where that pressure is applied is what will begin this balding process subsequently determining the pattern at which someone will lose hair. Also, how fast the pressure is applied will determine how quickly you lose your hair in those areas. For some people the pressure gives at certain areas so they dont lose as much hair other its all over and for some they have such thick loose scalps DHT never has a chance to cause hair loss. The list of possibilities in modernized societies contributing to a tight scalp and lack of blood flow is endless. The major players include stress, processed Carbohydrate foods, and medications. Stress is by far the worst because it increases muscle tension in the shoulders and neck subsequently pulling on the 3 major muscles of the head. These muscles in the head are; Frontalis, Temporal and Occipitalis http://medical-transcriptionist-refe...l-muscles.html. If you view the link here you will be able to see why these areas are prone to tightness due to stress and how they connect to the muscles of the shoulders and neck. The next note worthy observation one might make is the absence of muscles on the top of the head where coincidentally the worst cases of hair loss experience an entirely bald head. A very unuseful way of measuring a bald head is picture diagram called the Norwood Scale and the worst is a Norwood 7 .http://www.greathairtransplants.com/.../norwood12.jpg. This area that covers the top of the head is for most your life a generally loose, thick and tough layer of skin called the Galea Aponeurotica http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galea_aponeurotica. The Galea for short, is attached to the muscles of the head and is victim of the downward pulling of these tight muscles. Due to the shape of the skull as it grows into adult hood the downward pressure begins in certain places and has certain pressure giveaways where the pressure is stronger and weaker in different places on the head. This allows for various balding patterns but almost all having similarities. An excellent explanation of this diagram from a mathematical perspective is found here. http://www.worldhairloss.org/index.p...tern_baldness/. Genetics is over simplified which is why genetic hair loss as they say, can come from your mother, father, or distant relative. This fact is most of hair loss comes from genetic skull shape, muscle configuration even inherited habits. These habits may include food or medications. For example, Motrin is a strong Vasodilator that if taken regularly will contribute to hair loss. Studies show parents who rely on Motrin for pain relief often have children who do the same. Food contributes to hair loss because high processed foods cause plaque induced high blood pressure which will slow down free blood flow while fruit and vegetales counteract these substances. To talk of the benefits of whole foods I could go on for hours so I will state very clearly that diet alone will not stop hair loss but if all other contributors are corrected diet too must be addressed. 

As Testosterone leaves the testicle(s) along with Sperm it travels to the Prostate where the semen is excreted through Dermal Cells to join the Semen to make the total ejaculate. Semen from the prostate keeps the sperm alive in the highly acidic Vagina. 95% of the Testosterone that gets to the prostate is converted into Dihydrotestosterone.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2055645.

Botox study Shows the importance of circulation and a cushioned scalp
http://journals.lww.com/plasreconsur...ulinum.79.aspx 

Minoxodil is a vasodilator that increases blood flow. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6239893

shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8628793

study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting at the very least a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out following ejaculation
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 

This study shows one ejaculation a week will rise DHT levels and its the only hormone effected by ejaculation. 
http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full

Women have one tenth the amount of testosterone as compared to men but by age forty, their level can rise to half that of a 20 year-old man. Mainly for women DHT is converted from T in the brain and skin. This explains why most women never have enough DHT to cause hair loss and the ones who do its usually later in life. 
http://wellnessmd.com/index.php?opti...=64&Itemid=106

----------


## greatjob!

Oh no!! Not this crackpot shit again!!

----------


## beatinghairloss

No hogwash. Educated, sited, and practical rebuttals only if you must. I have provided my evidence for my theories and conclusions so please either do the same or dont comment at all.

----------


## 8868alex

I respect the amount of work put into your post, but I have to ask, are you therefore advocating celibacy? I'm sure your research would indicate that ejaculating merely causes a "spike" in Testosterone levels. This has a minimal effect on hair loss.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I respect the amount of work put into your post, but I have to ask, are you therefore advocating celibacy? I'm sure your research would indicate that ejaculating merely causes a "spike" in Testosterone levels. This has a minimal effect on hair loss.


 My research suggests that ejaculating will accelerate hair loss depending on three variables; blood flow, scalp tightness, and amount of DHT per ejaculation. The spike in T is irrelevant because its counterpart is DHT. T only spikes because after 7 days elevated levels of DHT go down. It’s a tradeoff. The prostate and testicles have a refractory period of 7 days so DHT is spiked during this time and when it goes down T shoots back up. Get it? I don’t support celibacy unless someone is using it for hair loss I am not religious. I myself ejaculate about once a week sometimes more this reduced amount has kept my hair line the same for three years. My beautiful wife is sexually active and I won’t trade my hair for the possibility of her losing interest. If I really cared about my hair enough I would quit all together but I enjoy sex more then my desire to keep my hair.  Either way people should know that the choice is yours. If I was single I would surely not ejaculate till I met a girl.

----------


## Dave123

Whatdo you suppose we do though? You listed logical points but you don't offer solutions. Massage the scalp? If so, how?

And how Do you explain the burning sensations in areas that are thinning?

----------


## 8868alex

> My research suggests that ejaculating will accelerate hair loss depending on three variables; blood flow, scalp tightness, and amount of DHT per ejaculation. The spike in T is irrelevant because its counterpart is DHT. T only spikes because after 7 days elevated levels of DHT go down. Its a tradeoff. The prostate and testicles have a refractory period of 7 days so DHT is spiked during this time and when it goes down T shoots back up. Get it? I dont support celibacy unless someone is using it for hair loss I am not religious. I myself ejaculate about once a week sometimes more this reduced amount has kept my hair line the same for three years. My beautiful wife is sexually active and I wont trade my hair for the possibility of her losing interest. If I really cared about my hair enough I would quit all together but I enjoy sex more then my desire to keep my hair.  Either way people should know that the choice is yours. If I was single I would surely not ejaculate till I met a girl.


 No, I'm afraid I "don't get it". You don't even mention the individual's genetic sensitivity to DHT - this is far more significant. Your research only points to theory, not neccesarily fact. In any case, the idea that one should not ejaculate until "they meet a girl" pretty much renders you an extremist and to be honest, a bit odd. But hey, if this works for you then all power to you. I think you've come to the wrong place to sermonise though.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Whatdo you suppose we do though? You listed logical points but you don't offer solutions. Massage the scalp? If so, how?
> 
> And how Do you explain the burning sensations in areas that are thinning?


 You have valid questions and aside from reducing ejaculations to comfortable minimum I cant tell you anything for sure. However, I find somethings to be noticeably practical for instance. I think switching to a healthy diet full of good fats (avocados, fish, seeds, and nuts) will put the things you need in your blood. Then relieving the current tension on the scalp is a must. How? Not fully sure of the best way but massaging has helped my scalp and I do it in a circular motion making sure to do it gently but firmly all over especially in the areas where the three major head muscles are. A towel helps grasp the skin better without creating friction because it doesnt slide. The blood vessels will bulge making it apparent that not only is blood flow increasing but it also suggests that the blood is not freely flowing enough do to the increased pressure in the galea.  I think Tom Haggertys scalp exercises also help because it again brings blood to these muscles. Following this with a good brushing (people hype the boar bristles I prefer soft tip rounded brushes) will move blood even more. Once you begin to have a looser scalp by even using laxity exercises in the tight surrounding areas you at least allow nutrients to begin to build regular dermal layers with a fat cushion. Thin skin is bad skin just look at the people balding and touch there scalp then find someone with a lot of hair and this will be very apparent to you. I suppose before doing all this exercising would really kick start blood flow as Nitric Oxide is the only potent vasodilator in your body and it is released during exercise. Minoxidil (Rogaine)notice oxidil referring to the production of Nitric Oxide.Minoxidil does just that. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minoxidil. If you were doing all of these regularly and keeping DHT productions down via reduced Ejaculations I can only imagine what you could accomplish.  As you can see this type of radical lifestyle change has been attemptedwell never. If you have better ideas let me knowif it sounds logical Ill try it.

----------


## Dan26

Interesting.

Do you take Propecia and/or Rogaine beatinghairloss?

Also what do you know about facial hair and how it's effected by DHT and related to balding. You seem some bald guys with full beards, some guy with no beards, some people only get beards in their mid-later adulthood. I've never really got a clear answer on how something like propecia would affect facial hair.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> No, I'm afraid I "don't get it". You don't even mention the individual's genetic sensitivity to DHT - this is far more significant. Your research only points to theory, not neccesarily fact. In any case, the idea that one should not ejaculate until "they meet a girl" pretty much renders you an extremist and to be honest, a bit odd. But hey, if this works for you then all power to you. I think you've come to the wrong place to sermonise though.


 You misunderstood me. I meant to say, knowing what I know; I would not ejaculate unless I found a girl. Once you have convinced yourself that with each ejaculation you are increasing DHT it makes it very easy to wait for the real thing. A believe me I am not an extremist. I went daily sense puberty and not until I found all this info did I reduce my rate. Its purely scientific for me with a mild case of vanity not wanting to lose my hair.  The individual genetic sensitivity would make sense If overall hair loss was not localized. However it is, you dont develop Male Pattern baldness on the side or back of your head or the rest of your body. You only lose hair where the galea covers. The genetic individual sensitivity is by far the worst misconception in hair loss and worse its not even observed or tested.  The one test they did was on one persons arm and its completely speculated as fact and if someone on here posts it you will see how bogus it is. Look at the studies I posted dont take my word for it read for yourself.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Interesting.
> 
> Do you take Propecia and/or Rogaine beatinghairloss?
> 
> Also what do you know about facial hair and how it's effected by DHT and related to balding. You seem some bald guys with full beards, some guy with no beards, some people only get beards in their mid-later adulthood. I've never really got a clear answer on how something like propecia would affect facial hair.


 I don't use either. I cant justify the cost let alone the possible side effects.

DHT at high enough levels grows facial hair. This starts for most after the rapid growth of the prostate I spoke about earlier starting at age 12 steadily increasing until the early twenties. By this time most have as much facial hair as they can and the remaining high levels of DHT do their work. I would be hard pressed to find a young balding man without Facial hair. Most often people notice balding around the time there facial hair grows.  Again without a tight scalp you still gain facial hair with growth of the prostate but just minus the loss of hair. A good majority of all the DHT our bodies makes exits our poors its only a problem for people with tight scalps and/or slow blood flow.

----------


## greatjob!

> No hogwash. Educated, sited, and practical rebuttals only if you must. I have provided my evidence for my theories and conclusions so please either do the same or dont comment at all.


 I have zero tension on my scalp, I can push it together so it looks like a shar pei. I have eaten the healthiest diet possible for the last 5 or 6 years. Yet I have been loosing my hair for years. Your theories are shit, they have been pushed around for years by pseudo wanna be armchair scientists, if baldness was simply the result of scalp tightness, lack of blood flow, and poor diet it would have been cured years ago. Are you the same idiot who comes back on here every few months and posts this same bullshit?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I have zero tension on my scalp, I can push it together so it looks like a shar pei. I have eaten the healthiest diet possible for the last 5 or 6 years. Yet I have been loosing my hair for years. Your theories are shit, they have been pushed around for years by pseudo wanna be armchair scientists, if baldness was simply the result of scalp tightness, lack of blood flow, and poor diet it would have been cured years ago. Are you the same idiot who comes back on here every few months and posts this same bullshit?


 Lift your eyebrows up and take a pic of your hair line. Prove it. Also how often do you ejaculate? You still haven't shown any proof. You don't know me. Why so hostel? The laxity of your scalp on the top of your head not the back or sides. Come on prove it.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Hair growth is affected by multiple factors much like the growth of a plant in your garden. You do not simply plant a seed in dry ground and expect the sun to do all the work. You also need water. Additionally this water needs certain nutrients to maintain the optimal level of plant health. Well much like a plant needing sun, water, and nutrients hair needs nutrient rich blood, sun and hormones. Well some hormones promote body and facial hair and some promote hair on the head. It just so happens that the hormone that promotes facial and body hair also damages hair on the head under the wrong condition. I will get to that wrong condition in a moment. First what is this hormone that promotes facial and body hair and is also the main cause for Male Pattern Baldness (MPB)? Its called Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) and its a potent androgen that is converted from Testosterone (T) in many places but primarily in your Prostate. 
> 
> 
> This is in no way my opinion it is common knowledge that DHT is the culprit behind MPB and all medications on the market aim at stopping this conversion of T to DHT. The only medication that has had any real success with this was first introduced to the public under the brand name Propecia. Propecia claims to block the enzyme responsible for making this conversion of T to DHT and that enzyme is called the 5-Alpha Reductase. If you dont already know, an enzyme is a catalyst that speeds up or in some cases makes a chemical reaction happen that other wise would not have been possible. Propecia makers originally prescribed the medication for people experiencing Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH). 
> 
> 
> In other words BPH is simply an enlarged prostate usually noticed by an increased in urine frequency and in most cases difficulty urinating. Propecia works by reducing the size of the prostate and it was later that it was discovered to grow hair on balding crowns of men. Sense then they have hypothesized that Propecia blocks  T to DHT conversion via the inhibiting of the 5-Alpha Reductase. Its mechanism for doing this or to what degree it does is irrelevant because the reducing of the prostate is the key to re-growing hair. As Testosterone leaves the testicle(s) along with Sperm it travels to the Prostate where the semen is excreted through Dermal Cells to join the sperm to make the total ejaculate. Semen from the prostate keeps the sperm alive in the highly acidic Vagina. 95% of the Testosterone that gets to the prostate is converted into Dihydrotestosterone. 
> 
> 
> ...


 I randomly split your post in to paragraphs so that I can actually read it, and make everyone's life easier. Thank me later. Will read quoted version now.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Hey thanks

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Propecia works by reducing the size of the prostate and it was later that it was discovered to grow hair on balding crowns of men.


 This is false.

*Myth:* Propecia was originally a prostate medication that was found to prevent hair loss.
*Fact:* Propecia is not a prostate medication that was by chance noted to have a side effect of hair growth, it is a medication that was known since its discovery that it could grow hair.


http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...a-finasteride/

----------


## beatinghairloss

History

In 1974, Julianne Imperato-McGinley of Cornell Medical College in New York attended a conference on birth defects. She reported on a group of hermaphroditic children in the Caribbean who appeared sexually ambiguous at birth, and were initially raised as girls, but then grew external male genitalia and other masculine characteristic post-onset of puberty. Her research group found that these children shared a genetic mutation, causing deficiency of the 5α-reductase enzyme and male hormone dihydrotestosterone (DHT), which was found to have been the etiology behind abnormalities in male sexual development. Upon maturation, these individuals were observed to have smaller prostates which were underdeveloped, and were also observed to lack incidence of male pattern baldness.[47][48]

In 1975, copies of Imperato-McGinley's presentation were seen by P. Roy Vagelos, who was then serving as Merck's basic-research chief. He was intrigued by the notion that decreased levels of DHT led to the development of smaller prostates. Dr. Vagelos then sought to create a drug which could mimic the condition found in the pseudo-hermaphroditic children in order to treat older men who were suffering from benign prostatic hyperplasia.[49]

In 1992, finasteride (5 mg) was approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for treatment of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH), which Merck marketed under the brand name Proscar.

In 1997, Merck was successful in obtaining FDA approval for a second indication of finasteride (1 mg) for treatment of male pattern baldness (MPB), which was marketed under the brand name Propecia.


work cited: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finasteride

I have this original release of 1992 in news article.

http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed...o.cfm?id=66361

If I was you I wouldn't be citing bernsteinmedical anymore apparently they are not very reliable.

----------


## beatinghairloss

5-Alpha Reductase deficiency

At puberty, individuals often have primary amenorrhoea and may experience virilization. This may include descending of the testes, hirsutism (facial/body hair considered normal in males - not to be confused with hypertrichosis), deepening of the voice, and enlargement of the clitoris. *In adulthood, individuals do not experience male-pattern baldness*.[1] As DHT is a far more potent androgen than testosterone alone, virilization in those lacking DHT may be absent or reduced compared to males with functional 5-ARD. It is hypothesized that rising testosterone levels at the start of puberty (around age twelve) are able to generate sufficient levels of DHT either by the action of 5α-reductase type I (active in the adult liver, non-genital skin and some brain areas) or through the expression of low levels of 5α-reductase type II in the testes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-alpha...ase_deficiency

You see if your prostate cant make DHT your liver and skin can but apparently not enough to cause hair loss. I didn't go into this research with my mind set. I didn't choose to single out ejaculations....no. All roads lead to one conclusion. I have spent hours, days, weeks, years carefully collecting all data from both sides and have come to one conclusion. Ejaculation is the secret culprit "accelerating" hair loss and most men will not believe it no matter how pressing the evidence is. I suppose most of you feel like me.....It's not worth the trade off. So take it for what its worth enjoy your sex life but don't deny your self the knowledge of knowing theres a choice. 

Case Closed

----------


## beatinghairloss

I said in my original post Motrin is a vasodilator I ment to say vasoconstrictor this was a typo.****

----------


## beatinghairloss

http://journals.lww.com/plasreconsur...ulinum.79.aspx

heres the link that works. The original post link did not work.

----------


## beatinghairloss

http://www.malepatternbaldness.net/

----------


## greatjob!

^that is literally the dumbest site ever. Are you the author? Will you please stop peddling this nonsense no one is buying.

----------


## 2020

botox downregulates inflammation which helps with MPB. Remember that study about elevated PGD2? Again, this has nothing to do with circulation or galea

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> http://www.malepatternbaldness.net/


 send your paper to nature, or anywhere, and lets see what the critics have to say.



Some questions concerning baldness which
were raised by Dr. Ballenger’s comments in The Journal,
June 27, may be answered by observations which I made
while serving as technician in gross anatomy at the College of
Medicine of the University of Illinois (1916-1917). I then had
occasion to remove the brains of about 80 cadavers for separate
use in the neurology classes and incidentally noted a seemingly
obvious relation between the blood (vessel) supply to the scalp
and the quantity of hair. Baldness occurred in persons in whom
calcification of the skull bones apparently had not only firmly
knitted the cranial sutures but also closed or narrowed various
small foramens through which blood vessels pass, most prominently
in persons with a luxuriant crop of hair. These blood
vessels are mainly veins which normally communicate with the
diploic veins in the spongy tissue of the skull bones but which
are evidently pinched off by calification of the foramens. Various
stages of this process of impairing the blood circulation of
the scalp could be observed.This, then, not only explains why baldness occurs but also why men are more likely to become bald than women, since
bone growth or calcification is generally greater in males than
in females. Obviously “hair tonics” or vitamins are not likely to
restore a blood circulation through what has practically become
“solid ivory.” Moreover, one wonders whether the promotion
of a higher calcium intake among adults may not eventually
increase the incidence of baldness and the sales of its vaunted
remedies.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> ^that is literally the dumbest site ever. Are you the author? Will you please stop peddling this nonsense no one is buying.


 Im not but I strongly agree with him.

----------


## beatinghairloss

@Needhairasap.

Thats a great point. FYI. I do not eat dairy because of the calsification in blood vessels. I have a study that says it decreases blood flow and increases risk of stroke by 30%.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> botox downregulates inflammation which helps with MPB. Remember that study about elevated PGD2? Again, this has nothing to do with circulation or galea


 Vascular changes

Acute inflammation is characterized by marked vascular changes, including vasodilation, increased permeability and the slowing of blood flow, which are induced by the actions of various inflammatory mediators. Vasodilation occurs first at the arteriole level, progressing to the capillary level, and brings about a net increase in the amount of blood present, causing the redness and heat of inflammation. Increased permeability of the vessels results in the movement of plasma into the tissues, with resultant stasis due to the increase in the concentration of the cells within blood - a condition characterized by enlarged vessels packed with cells. Stasis allows leukocytes to marginate (move) along the endothelium, a process critical to their recruitment into the tissues. Normal flowing blood prevents this, as the shearing force along the periphery of the vessels moves cells in the blood into the middle of the vessel.

Work Cited: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflammation

----------


## 2020

^ how does that support your argument?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Im not but I strongly agree with him.


 so, considering your theory, you must think the hypoxic nature of loreal's new lotion may be helpful?

----------


## LPSboxing

to beatinghairloss:

How do you explain that the latest research has found that stem cells need hypoxic conditions to keep functioning properly?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> to beatinghairloss:
> 
> How do you explain that the latest research has found that stem cells need hypoxic conditions to keep functioning properly?


 Hyproxic is below a percentage of oxygen it's anerobic that functions in no oxygen at all. I believe these terms refer to water but if the blood oxygen level requires a lower amount near or in the hair follicle I don't see how cutting that oxygen completely via lack of blood flow (blood is oxygens transport) would not have the same effect.

So in an essence there is no need to explain it having no value in my theory.

----------


## LPSboxing

> Hyproxic is below a percentage of oxygen it's anerobic that functions in no oxygen at all. I believe these terms refer to water but if the blood oxygen level requires a lower amount near or in the hair follicle I don't see how cutting that oxygen completely via lack of blood flow (blood is oxygens transport) would not have the same effect.
> 
> So in an essence there is no need to explain it having no value in my theory.


 
The L'Oreal research has found that in balding follicles there are 'altered' levels of oxygen and their product is supposed to bring this level down where it needs to be.

So how can balding follicles have too much oxygen if by your galea theory our follicles should be chocking down starving for oxygenated blood?

----------


## greatjob!

> Hyproxic is below a percentage of oxygen it's anerobic that functions in no oxygen at all. I believe these terms refer to water but if the blood oxygen level requires a lower amount near or in the hair follicle I don't see how cutting that oxygen completely via lack of blood flow (blood is oxygens transport) would not have the same effect.


 This quote shows perfectly that all you are is some idiot who has taken a few college bio classes and thinks that by tossing terms together you can sound smart. You're in way over your head son, please leave.

In reference to water you’re thinking of anoxic not hypoxic, the term anoxic is used commonly in wastewater treatment to describe the absence of oxygen.

Hypoxic is an adjective of hypoxia which is a deficiency in the amount of oxygen reaching body tissues.

The fact that you threw anaerobic in there proves my theory that you are some sophomore bio student who thinks he has everything figured out. I wish I could be there when the house of cards comes crashing down on your head.

----------


## ThinningB420

> This quote shows perfectly that all you are is some idiot who has taken a few college bio classes and thinks that by tossing terms together you can sound smart. You're in way over your head son, please leave.
> 
> In reference to water youre thinking of anoxic not hypoxic, the term anoxic is used commonly in wastewater treatment to describe the absence of oxygen.
> 
> Hypoxic is an adjective of hypoxia which is a deficiency in the amount of oxygen reaching body tissues.
> 
> The fact that you threw anaerobic in there proves my theory that you are some sophomore bio student who thinks he has everything figured out. I wish I could be there when the house of cards comes crashing down on your head.


 Ha! I made the same observation in another thread he posted in. This made me  laugh a bit.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Hypoxia, or oxygen depletion, is a phenomenon that occurs in aquatic environments as dissolved oxygen (DO; molecular oxygen dissolved in the water) becomes reduced in concentration to a point where it becomes detrimental to aquatic organisms living in the system

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoxia_(environmental)


Aquatic(s) means relating to water; living in or near water or taking place in water

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquatic

----------


## LPSboxing

And, by the way, some doctors in the past were sperimenting with CUTTING or reducing the blood flow to the scalp to stop hair loss or even regrow some.

Don't know if those experiments were successful though, but I guess not  :Frown: 

But I think they were basically trying to create hypoxic conditions in the scalp, so maybe the underlying principle was actually valid.

----------


## 2020

forget about all this crap... hair transplants and experiments done in the past such as in petri dish and where they implanted HAIR FOLLICLES away from the scalp and yet the follicle continued to miniatiurize PROVE that MPB has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO with galea, circulation, hypoxic environment bla bla

----------


## LPSboxing

> forget about all this crap... hair transplants and experiments done in the past such as in petri dish and where they implanted HAIR FOLLICLES away from the scalp and yet the follicle continued to miniatiurize PROVE that MPB has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO with galea, circulation, hypoxic environment bla bla


 yeah maybe, but you can't deny that even the officially accepted 'it's only genetics and dht' theory has some big pieces missing. It's not like they have all figured. Very far from it.

And that's why in 2012 we still have nothing besides crap like finasteride and minoxidil.

----------

